# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Zoo med vs. exo terra

## LittleDuudeIsAGirl

Which tanks are better? the zoo med or the exo terra?

----------


## Julia

I am curious to see what other people say...I currently only use exo terra because the zoo med were not available until very recently at my local pet store.  Exo terra are great, just make sure the lock at the front works.

----------


## bshmerlie

Here's my 2 cents worth but I think you'll find some people just have a preference for one brand over the other.  

1. Zoo Med has a single panel of glass compared to the two pane glass of exo terra.  One panel is better visually but if you're worried about your frog trying to make a break for it then two panels are better.  
2. Zoo Med is more Fruit Fly proof if that is of concern for you.
3. Zoo Med's screen up on top doesn't rust.  I get a little rust spot on my Exo Terra screen where my fogger comes in.  Although the normal humidity doesn't make it rust.  Only if water is running over it all the time. 
4. Zoo Med's latches supposedly break over time but you'll have to ask others if they've had the same problem.  
I personally have Exo Terras and they work perfectly fine.  They come with nice backgrounds with spaces behind them for cables.  They have very secure lids that are excape proof.  They are water proof so you can make a water section in your tank if you want.  
Bottom line is if you're on a budget I'd go with which ever one is cheaper they are both pretty close.

----------

John

----------


## John Clare

I agree with Cheri's points - very well put.  I own the 12x12x18 inch (30x30x45 cm) version from both vendors.  Neither is fruit fly proof though - they both need extra sealing to be made fruit fly proof.  One significant difference is that the Exo-terra has a higher "lip" under the door - this means that you have less room in the Zoo Med for an aquatic base, or false bottom.

----------


## John911

I'm pretty satisfied with my zoomed so far.  Like john said there isn't much room for a false bottom.  Overall seems pretty solid.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk

----------


## 1beataway

I like Exo-Terras better, but I know people seem to just like one brand or the other. They're pretty comparable. I sometimes have escaped crickets, but I found a way to solve that problem!

----------


## LittleDuudeIsAGirl

i plan to get one or the other for a whites tree frog home im just not sure which. im leaning towards the one with only one glass door to open because I think its nicer to look at..better viewing. 

now, if i got the one thats 18x18x24 for a single whites tree frog which type of uvb bulb should i use and which heat bulb? or is an 18x18x24 too big? i think it will be large enough to give one tree frog the best home ever lol.

----------


## Ebony

I use Exo Terra as that's only available to me. I have 4 of them. Im very happy with them. I think the one thing that they could improve with would be to put a small trap door in the top or somewhere to put the insects in with out having to open up the big doors. :Frog Smile:

----------


## LittleDuudeIsAGirl

i think im leaning toward exoterra. from what john said there is more room on the bottom and from what bshmerlie said..they are water proof..which is always a great thing! now..for backgrounds ive heard of cork backgrounds? im confused on the matter

----------


## Diogo Juliao

> for backgrounds ive heard of cork backgrounds? im confused on the matter


If you want cork backgrounds you got to buy them separately, but exo-terra terrariums bring nice and realistic "styrofoam" (?) backgrounds.

----------


## LittleDuudeIsAGirl

oh they come with them...Which one would you pick?

or which would be more sturdy or more frog frendly?

the cork one or the one they come with?

----------


## Diogo Juliao

> oh they come with them...Which one would you pick?
> 
> or which would be more sturdy or more frog frendly?
> 
> the cork one or the one they come with?


I can't answer that because I never used a cork one, but I really like the exo-terra ones. 
They are nice-looking, 3D (which creates places where the frogs can stick), and they have a small space before the top of the terrarium where all kinds of animals love to sleep (I'm guessing that would be to small for a Litoria to fit, unless you buy a small one).

----------


## LittleDuudeIsAGirl

oooh gotcha.

very cool.
thank you so much. (:

----------


## bshmerlie

I like the 3d ExoTerra background better than the cork one and its free with the tank

----------


## vasco94

I just have exo terra terrariums , 3 of them . i am happy with their preformance , they have good ventilaction , the doors are funcional.
When you were bought the terrarium be carefull,  make sure the lock at the front works , like julia said :Frog Smile:

----------


## froggiez

Very helpful thread. thank you for posting the question!

----------


## Deku

Hmm in my opinion I prefer the exo terras. So far the only zoomeds Ived seen have only ONE opening front door. So for my visual I just dont like that. I like pairs of things.  :Smile:  Its all really the same just different look I guess. To me an exo terra looks like a chest of a sort so its more appealing I guess. I also like the name exo terra. So thats partly why. :P Also ived never had a problem with their products. Which with the zoo meds I did have problems with a few things they made. So yeah thats my preferance. Try finding your own though. Because if you go by what others like you may not get what YOU like. You know? 
Little food for thought. But I get you. Hard to decide.

----------


## John Clare

I like the Zoo Meds more.  My only criticism of them is the shallow bottom in the smaller ones.  If you have the opportunity, see if you can look at both in person.

----------


## bshmerlie

John, I do consider you the true authoriy. Why do you like the ZooMed better? And please do not tell me its the name. :Smile:

----------


## John Clare

I don't like the split door of the Exo terras, plus the wire mesh in the Exo terras _seems_ to rust much more easily.  I also like the one piece, no split lid of the Zoo Med.  It's really a toss up.  If you can get one or the other on special offer, take it and don't worry about the differences.  I will say though that the Exo Terras seem to be more popular with dart froggers, at least.

Personally I don't like the Exo Terra foam backgrounds - they look awfully fake when you are trying to take pictures of frogs with that background behind them.  The Zoo Med backgrounds are real organic materials (cork) but you usually have to buy them separately and they aren't cheap.  However, you should be able to get the Zoo Med backgrounds to fit the Exo Terras, so best of both worlds.

----------


## LittleDuudeIsAGirl

See, i lovvve the look of the single door in the front because their isnt a split...thats just my preference. but its not only for me..its a gift..soo i will do my best to get the chance to look at them in person..both of them and kinda weigh the good and bad on each of them. 


froggiez:And your welcome about posting the thread i was just curious what people preferred ya know? (:

ive got tons of help thanks guys!

----------


## Deku

> See, i lovvve the look of the single door in the front because their isnt a split...thats just my preference. but its not only for me..its a gift..soo i will do my best to get the chance to look at them in person..both of them and kinda weigh the good and bad on each of them. 
> 
> 
> froggiez:And your welcome about posting the thread i was just curious what people preferred ya know? (:
> 
> ive got tons of help thanks guys!


Thats the ticket! Its mainly what you and him like! I mean between me and my friend I like the split doors because I can keep one open and the other closed. I borrowed his zoo meds once(cleaned out) and used it for these froglets I was rasing for my friends pond(he has fish so he doesnt want the fish to get to them, or did I mean) and I didnt like  how the single door just opened and all of the sudden 2-3frogs tried to alltogether escape. Maybe its because I have a slow reaction? I was just trying to change the waterdishes. 

As for my friend he has better success with zoo meds. He says he doesnt like the split too much. He also has a faster reaction than I do. 
Also he doesnt like the screen top. Personally I do but he doesnt. So its best to pick what you and your boyfriend want. :]

----------


## Deku

> I don't like the split door of the Exo terras, plus the wire mesh in the Exo terras _seems_ to rust much more easily.  I also like the one piece, no split lid of the Zoo Med.  It's really a toss up.  If you can get one or the other on special offer, take it and don't worry about the differences.  I will say though that the Exo Terras seem to be more popular with dart froggers, at least.
> 
> Personally I don't like the Exo Terra foam backgrounds - they look awfully fake when you are trying to take pictures of frogs with that background behind them.  The Zoo Med backgrounds are real organic materials (cork) but you usually have to buy them separately and they aren't cheap.  However, you should be able to get the Zoo Med backgrounds to fit the Exo Terras, so best of both worlds.


Really? I never had a problem with the rust. Though I know its made of metal wires and everytime I have a lid for my terrariums(tanks) they rust about every 4-5months really badly. What I do is I get some vinegar and I start to rub it off on the lid. It actually gets off all the rust. It may or may not work for you but I know it has for me. I just grab some of that and I start to vigerously clean out the tank. Thats what I was taught in my old job. :P We used to find rust on some of the lids that were up for sale so we were ordered to clean them up.

----------


## LittleDuudeIsAGirl

im leaning toward zoomed. i prefer the one panel door to the two pannel door.  Also would an 18x18x24 be able to be home for two wittle dumpys? im thinking about surprising my boyfriend with the tank then...as an added surprise taking him to the store and letting him pick the two or one frog(s) that he wants..i think thats better than picking out everything? because the fun part is picking out the little animal..and it will be his pet after all.

----------


## LittleDuudeIsAGirl

I just ordered a zoo med 18x18x24 and an 18x24 cork background to go with it!!! im so excited!  :Big Grin:  i should be here within the next week and a half. sometime between the 2nd and the 8th of september. 

now i need to go and get some moss and flat rocks for the bottom of it and find some branches and stuff for the frog(s) to climb on! im so happy ill post up pics when it arrives.

----------


## Diogo Juliao

> I just ordered a zoo med 18x18x24 and an 18x24 cork background to go with it!!! im so excited!  i should be here within the next week and a half. sometime between the 2nd and the 8th of september. 
> 
> now i need to go and get some moss and flat rocks for the bottom of it and find some branches and stuff for the frog(s) to climb on! im so happy ill post up pics when it arrives.


Those are great news for your future white's! Congrats!

ps: there was no possible bad choice: both brands are very good  :Smile:

----------


## Deku

> I just ordered a zoo med 18x18x24 and an 18x24 cork background to go with it!!! im so excited!  i should be here within the next week and a half. sometime between the 2nd and the 8th of september. 
> 
> now i need to go and get some moss and flat rocks for the bottom of it and find some branches and stuff for the frog(s) to climb on! im so happy ill post up pics when it arrives.


Congrats! I love australian green tree frogs! They are adorable and plump as a berry! :] 
Honestly thats a good tank size in my opinion. They love heights but they arent terribly active. I think thats also somewhat they size of a 20g right? Maybe a little bit bigger in dimensions. I know a 30g is 3feet so a 20g is 2ft long. Which is what your tank is. Also a 10-55gs(except the breeders) are actually less than 18inches wide So again your tank is wider. As for the height I dont know the exact height of a 20g. But overall thats a great size! Your frogs will appreciate it! As for ornaments I know mine likes to hang around this large piece of drift wood up at the front. Where I put in some fake ivy. Decorations are really up to you. Just make sure he has enough places to climb around. Think of tree frogs like little orangutans. They love to climb. Some may even stay up on a corner.

----------



----------


## LittleDuudeIsAGirl

Thanks guys!


I plan to put maybe a few live bromiads along with some live moss in there.  i found a very cool tank set up from a member here..i really love the way things are set up and wish to model the tank after this one here is a pic.

http://www.frogforum.net/members/1be...e-out-dump.jpg


i just love it! with the rocks in the bottom and some perhaps some of the cocoa husk under it..ill add mabye one or two of those magnetic climbs the rocks you can put on the walls and a magnet on the other side to get them to stick..  also..would this be big enough for two frogs? i think ill surprise him and let him pick out two. and..do they do better in pairs or by themselves? cause i know some animals if you put them together they get more friendly with each other and less friendly towards you.

----------


## Deku

> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> I plan to put maybe a few live bromiads along with some live moss in there.  i found a very cool tank set up from a member here..i really love the way things are set up and wish to model the tank after this one here is a pic.
> 
> http://www.frogforum.net/members/1be...e-out-dump.jpg
> 
> 
> i just love it! with the rocks in the bottom and some perhaps some of the cocoa husk under it..ill add mabye one or two of those magnetic climbs the rocks you can put on the walls and a magnet on the other side to get them to stick..  also..would this be big enough for two frogs? i think ill surprise him and let him pick out two. and..do they do better in pairs or by themselves? cause i know some animals if you put them together they get more friendly with each other and less friendly towards you.


In my opinion and you should probably wait untill the pros reply but I think that tank needs a bit more of climbing areas. I dont know its just I just see one branch. I may be wrong though. Personally I give mine atleast 3-4 places to climb if I can. Because for the most part thats what they will do-climb, climb and climb some more. Some may even stick to the back wall corner. But ussually itll be on a higher place. Though thats a nice set up too. Also if you dont want to get more of those sticks plants also works as a good climb. In fact tree frogs love to climb up plants alot(imho). Though that perch looks a little bit weak to hold a large dumpys treefrog. I could be wrong though.

----------


## Diogo Juliao

> I plan to put maybe a few live bromiads along with some live moss in there. i found a very cool tank set up from a member here..i really love the way things are set up and wish to model the tank after this one here is a pic.
> 
> http://www.frogforum.net/members/1be...e-out-dump.jpg


That's a cool tank (from 1beataway if I'm not mistaken), I would say it is perfect in bottom half. But it needs more plants and stuff to climb on the top... way more. Do something like that but put more climbing stuff one the top  :Wink: 

ps: That tank would be suitable even  3 frogs, in my opinion  :Wink:  But a couple should be the best choice.

----------

Deku

----------


## Deku

> That's a cool tank (from 1beataway if I'm not mistaken), I would say it is perfect in bottom half. But it needs more plants and stuff to climb on the top... way more. Do something like that but put more climbing stuff one the top 
> 
> ps: That tank would be suitable even  3 frogs, in my opinion  But a couple should be the best choice.


Correct. :] Personally Id rather keep 1-2 in a  tank like that. Hmm but thats just me. Also The branches should be higher but not so high that its close to the lid where it may hurt itself if it decides to leap for whatever reason.

----------


## LittleDuudeIsAGirl

yes, i planned to put more climbing branches in there for them.  and your right it is from 1beataway.

what i was mostly modeling after was the floor but planned to put more branches..i just got back from petsmart and purchased, hydro balls for the bottom..they ran out of eco earth so i will pick some of that up later..and i bought several packets of different colored smooth large river rocks anywhere from 1-2 inches..they are brown red/brown light tan and black..so there will be a variety of colored river rocks..but they look natural which is what i was going for.

i saw the Fluckers bamboo sticks..they are about an inch wide and have suction cups on the end.but they say they are spring loaded, does anyone want to explain to me how these work? they look pretty cool i was thinking bamboo rods would look great to zig zag up the side of the tank so they could hop higher up and rest on them if they wanted to.

----------


## LittleDuudeIsAGirl

also this is my plan, layer of hydro balls in the bottom, mesh over that, cocoa husks, then moss and rocks on top of that..does that sound good for the bottom? i was planning to plant some live bromiads in the ground as well..would this work with the ground ive discribed?

----------


## Deku

> also this is my plan, layer of hydro balls in the bottom, mesh over that, cocoa husks, then moss and rocks on top of that..does that sound good for the bottom? i was planning to plant some live bromiads in the ground as well..would this work with the ground ive discribed?


About the bamboo branch thing I have no idea how that works. ived seen them but never bought them. I prefer sticking to natural drift wood because its easy to clean, looks nice, and animals love it. I have no experience in the bamboo ornament so I cant comment on it. 
As for coco husk. if you cant find coco husk you can also use just regular potting soil. As long as it doesnt contain any chems or fertilizers. Personally I prefer it because its cheap, easy and it doesnt stick to the frogs. Again thats just a preferance of mine but I just thought id suggest it. 

Just wanted to say something in reguards the tank. Just make sure they get enough hide outs. I mean they're tame and calm. but you still want them to feel secure you know? As for the hydroballs and the planting. Here is what I think:
if you cant find hydroballs  you dont need them you can use any type of rock or gravel. You just want a 2inch layer of it as a basin for water. So the soil itself isnt drenched wet. As well as the plants dont die from drowning. So yeah what you are talking about is good. Just make sure the mesh can hold the soil in.

----------


## LittleDuudeIsAGirl

ya i really want to plant some bromiads and some other plants with larger leaves that way the little guy(s) have a place to hide! (: so i lay down a layer of hydroballs then a layer of mesh..then the layer of cocoa husks or soil..then moss..then rocks and such.

----------


## Deku

> ya i really want to plant some bromiads and some other plants with larger leaves that way the little guy(s) have a place to hide! (: so i lay down a layer of hydroballs then a layer of mesh..then the layer of cocoa husks or soil..then moss..then rocks and such.


Oh I forgot to add! Since you are adding live plants make sure you use a good plant light. Leave it on for a 12hour cycle. During the day they soak up the sun doing their photosynthesis; but at night time they relax and release H2O on their leaves(why do you think the lawn is wet at night? :P)Just make sure that the plants dont grow overly huge(by roots I mean). You dont want them to not be able to grow more. I was taught that after a long time(takes like 5 years or so I think for the roots to get that big. Depends on plant) the roots will eventually out grow any enclosure(rootwise). If the roots are not allowed to grow they will die. Just food for thought. But if you get small plants itd take a mighty long time for this to even happen. :P

----------


## Rae

Wow so much information all good... we have a zoomed 12x12x12 but we are wanting to increase to a larger if we can get more than one frog, and i cant seem to find large ZooMed but Exo Terra has such a huge assortment of sizes on there site and matching stands which is a plus. Love the free background too lol.

I took alook at both there web sites and compared and think if we upgrade it will be exo terra.

On that note anybody know how many Grey Tree Frogs could I comfortably put in a 36x18x24 Exo Terra terrarrium..? I f I can even get more GTF's :Confused:

----------


## bshmerlie

The typical rule of thumb is 10gallons per frog. With large frogs I would say more.  That size tank is just over 60 gallons.

----------



----------


## Rae

One of my posts led someone to post an AWSOME conversion link so I did some converting and have decided to share my findings...


Terrarium Size: link used. US gallons

12x12x12 is 7 gallons ouch!
18x18x24 is 33.7 gallons!
24x18x24 is 44.9 gallons!
36x18x24 is 67.3 gallons!

Hope this helps and it seems if you use the rule 1 frog per 10 gallons... 2 Whites will be very comfortable :Big Grin:

----------

John

----------


## JimO

There are approximately 7.5 gallons per cubic foot (actually 7.48).  If you take the dimensions in inches, multiply LxWxH, divide that by 1,728 cubic inches per cubic foot, and then multiply that by 7.5, you can convert any rectangular tank from dimensions to gallons.  


> One of my posts led someone to post an AWSOME conversion link so I did some converting and have decided to share my findings...
> 
> 
> Terrarium Size: link used. US gallons
> 
> 12x12x12 is 7 gallons ouch!
> 18x18x24 is 33.7 gallons!
> 24x18x24 is 44.9 gallons!
> 36x18x24 is 67.3 gallons!
> ...

----------

John

----------


## terris

> I don't like the split door of the Exo terras, plus the wire mesh in the Exo terras _seems_ to rust much more easily.  I also like the one piece, no split lid of the Zoo Med.  It's really a toss up.  If you can get one or the other on special offer, take it and don't worry about the differences.  I will say though that the Exo Terras seem to be more popular with dart froggers, at least.
> 
> Personally I don't like the Exo Terra foam backgrounds - they look awfully fake when you are trying to take pictures of frogs with that background behind them.  The Zoo Med backgrounds are real organic materials (cork) but you usually have to buy them separately and they aren't cheap.  However, you should be able to get the Zoo Med backgrounds to fit the Exo Terras, so best of both worlds.


Awesome. But how do you prevent fly escapes in either one?

----------

